# Stage1: kann nichts mehr kompilieren

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich bin momentan dabei auf einem älteren Rechner Gentoo Stage1 zu installieren.

1) Ich nutze Stage1, da das ein P1 Rechner ist, ergo i586 CHost ... dafür gibt es kein fertiges Stage3 !

2) Das Bootstrap.sh Script lief die nacht perfekt durch ...

3) Dannach lief nachst noch ein emerge -e system durch, aber bei ca. 50% brach es ab.

4) JA, ich bin mir bewusst, dass das ein testing System werden soll!! -> ~x86!

Leider habe ich nun ein Problem. Ich kann nix mehr kompilieren. Pakete die make etc ...

Der Fehler ist

```

configure: error: static: invalid feature name 

```

Das kommt bei jedem emerge ... 

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

emerge --info

```

Metabox ~ # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 i686) 

================================================================= 

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15 

ccache version 2.4 [enabled] 

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2-r1 

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17 

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7 

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1 

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22 

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86" 

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -Os -pipe" 

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu" 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control" 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d" 

CXXFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -Os -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden" 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles" 

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de" 

LANG="de_DE.utf8" 

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8" 

LINGUAS="de" 

MAKEOPTS="-j2" 

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages" 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp" 

PORTDIR="/usr/portage" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

USE="x86 a52 aac alsa apache2 apm bash-completion bzip2 cdinstall dedicated doc dts dvd examples ftp gd gpm javascript jpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg pam pcmcia pcre png quicktime readline samba session slang source spell ssl symlink tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vcd wifi win32codecs xml zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU" 

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 

```

----------

## Freiburg

schick mal ein paar Zeilen mehr, sagen wir die letzten 15-20 Zeilen

----------

## Finswimmer

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict" 

Das würde ich ändern.

Dann sollte es auch alles wieder gehen.

Ich glaube, es liegt vor allem an autoconfig.

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

Naja, aber ich habe die features nicht gesetzt!

Ich habe nur ccache gesetzt, mehr nicht ...

----------

## psyqil

```
FEATURES="autoconfig distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"
```

steht bei mir und funktioniert...

Das Dein emerge -e system bei 50% abbricht ist keine Info, übrigens. Versuch den Fehler zu reproduzieren und poste die genaue, ausführliche Fehlermeldung. Du schreibst ja nicht einmal, um welches Paket es überhaupt geht.

----------

## ConiKost

@psyqil

1) Das kommt bei jedem Paket! Ich kann garnix mehr kompilieren!

2) mit 50% meine ich nur, dass er bei ca. 50 von 92 Paketen abgebrochen hat ... aber seitdem kann ich garnix mehr (re)kompilieren. z.b gcc oder glibc

Der Fehler ist IMMER der selbe wie gepostet ...

Eine bessere Fehlermeldung poste ich normal später, da ich gerade weg muss.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> configure: error: static: invalid feature name 
> ...

 

Das Problem wird bereits hier diskutiert, das neueste make-ebuild scheint kaputt zu sein!

----------

## amne

Siehe auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123368

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Was kann ich dagegen tun?

 

Des Rätsels Lösung sheint noch nicht eindeutig gefunden   :Confused:  , letztlich scheint aber das Tool expr aus dem coreutils-package 5.94 unter bestimmten Konstellationen fehlerhaft zu arbeiten. Du kannst Dir auf die Schnelle behelfen, in dem Du aus diesem Thread das passende Binary lädst und nach /bin/ kopierst (das alte File besser vorher in Sicherheit bringen).

----------

## ian!

Warum sich allerdings alle ein file auf den Rechner laden und es mit root-Rechten ausführen, wobei keiner weiss woher es wirklich kommt..

.. ich würde ja eher ein /bin/expr aus einem stage1-Archiv nehmen.

----------

## amne

 *ian! wrote:*   

> .. ich würde ja eher ein /bin/expr aus einem stage1-Archiv nehmen.

 

Oder das von Genone halte ich auch für einigermassen vertrauenswürdig.  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Naja die neuen Coreutils sind ja jetzt eh masked ... also downgrade auf 5.93 ... dafür läuft jetzt mein system durch  :Smile: 

----------

